# Need receive for Redfish Throats



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got back from La fishing and brought back the throats from 17 Redfish that were 25"/27" long. Look great but have never grilled before. All help appreciated !


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I like using lemon pepper an butter then wrap throats in foil. Grill till meat flakes with fork easily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, I will try that, as I have 34 of them, I will try several different ways.


----------



## Majek Boat (Oct 26, 2016)

I like to scale throtes then cut off the pointed objects but leave two fins. Season with fish rub. A lot of sliced jalapeno and onions wraped with bacon then grill on 300 for 25 or 30 minutes


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Scale shade down- hit em with some Tony Sacks... maybe a task of Leeempairins (sp?)
Maybe a touch of butter

Don't over think it- the meat comes off easily when ready


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I get a pair of pliers and pull the skin off which includes the scales.
Coat with some crackers or panko bread crumbs and saute in olive oil and butter.
Yum


----------



## Majek Boat (Oct 26, 2016)

Cooked thurs night all halfshelfs were gone but I get throte for dinner


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Majek Boat said:


> Cooked thurs night all halfshelfs were gone but I get throte for dinner


Can't see the picture


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

I've used the left over throats from a half shell grilled dinner for a fish salad type dip. Also for fish salad sandwiches. All good. Going to lightly smoke some next time. I do the same with my big snapper throats. They never get thrown away. Delicious.


----------

